# minature woodworking - frame and panel construction



## mickthetree (30 Dec 2009)

I've had this design idea for a keepsake box made using frame and panel construction.

The rails and styles would be approx 10mm square and panels would be approx 3mm thick, But these could be upped a bit.

My quandary is what would be the most suitable joints to use?

miniature mortice and tenons?


----------



## CNC Paul (30 Dec 2009)

Biscuits and Domino's are out


----------



## mickthetree (30 Dec 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davon (30 Dec 2009)

Toothpicks as dowels ??


----------



## Mattty (30 Dec 2009)

Sounds like mini m&t to me. 3mm wide mortices and tiny tenons. Plenty of pictures please!


----------



## Shultzy (31 Dec 2009)

Wealden's do Miniature Modelling router bit as well as Axminster.


----------



## Ian (2 Jan 2010)

Go as small as you want.

http://www.leighjigs.com/photo.php?id=69

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Davidadew (23 Jan 2010)

For miniature joints I use cocktail sticks - the ones I get are 2.5mm diameter and I drill a 2.6mm hole and fit them. They aren't particularly strong joints but I use them for modelling furniture prototypes and they work.


----------

